# Cart with Customer Input Fields for Items?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a shopping cart that will allow my customers to add custom information (names and information, not pictures) to items.

For example, a shirt might say, "My name is [Customer Name]" where my customers can fill out a field (or form) to add whatever information they want to it (in this case their name).

The biggest problem is that I have a couple of designs that will have MULTIPLE fields for my customers to fill out.

I'd love to be able to add this information directly to my items in my cart, but if there isn't such a beast, I guess I'll just have my customer fill in whatever information in a special requests form.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think most carts offer that feature as standard or as an added module.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks.

The only cart I have experience with is Zen-Cart, and I didn't notice that option, but then again, for my other store, I don't need it.

Just to be clear, we're talking about USER (customer) input fields, right?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It may not be on the ZenCart installation by default, but I'm 99.9% sure there's an added module that you can get from their forums that can do that.

I just did a quick search on their site and found this that should help: Zen Cart(tm) Tutorials and FAQs - How do I add attributes to my products?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Rodney.

Actually, I haven't looked into modifying Zen-Cart at all because of your examples of using Cube Cart, so I'm mostly looking into that right now.

I've also tried osCommerce before and really didn't like it.

Thanks for your help.  Don't worry, I'm actually researching this myself, too, not just asking questions willy-nilly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Chani said:


> Thanks, Rodney.
> 
> Actually, I haven't looked into modifying Zen-Cart at all because of your examples of using Cube Cart, so I'm mostly looking into that right now.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, the link I posted seems to indicate that it's part of the standard features of Zen Cart, so no modifications necessary


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup, got that. 

I like SOME of the features of Zen-Cart, but I'm going to try Cube Cart for the site I'm working on now.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Chani said:


> Yup, got that.
> 
> I like SOME of the features of Zen-Cart, but I'm going to try Cube Cart for the site I'm working on now.


For cubecart, it can be done with this module: Text Input Fields For Products v2.2 - CubeCart 3 Mods - Estelles Mod Store - CubeCart Mods - Cube Cart 3


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

